
Saudi Arabia's wealth fund sold nearly all its Tesla shares before the 112% rise - bgrynol
https://markets.businessinsider.com/news/stocks/tesla-stock-saudi-arabia-sells-shares-wealth-fund-before-surge-2020-2-1028877618
======
naveen99
I guess these sovereign wealth funds are the real whales on the markets. I
wonder if China could have a sovereign wealth fund invest in us companies...
or the us can literally just buy the stock market of a country as economic
warfare.

